# 8 is to 16 as 16 is to 32



## Encolpius

Hello, I was not able to find the translation of the English mathematical phrase: *A is to B as C is to D* into Russian. What do you say in Russian? Thanks.


----------



## Vovan

*A* так относится к *B*, как *C* (относится) к *D*.


----------



## Rosett

A school definition:
Алгебра 7 класс. Мордкович А.Г.: 
3.4. а) Отношение чисел a и b равно отношению чисел x и y;


----------



## AlexSh

Rosett said:


> A school definition:
> Алгебра 7 класс. Мордкович А.Г.:
> 3.4. а) Отношение чисел a и b равно отношению чисел x и y;


Не совсем то. "Относится" - универсальный вариант, не ограниченный понятием "отношение", т. е. результата деления, пропорции. Например, для ряда 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7... можно сказать, что 1 относится к 2 так же, как и 3 к 4 (т. е. является предыдущим), но нельзя сказать, что отношение 1 к 2 равно отношению 3 к 4, т. к. во втором случае подразумевается ТОЛЬКО пропорция. На вопрос в заголовке можно ответить и по учебнику алгебры, а на обобщенный вопрос (в посте) - нет.


----------



## Rosett

AlexSh said:


> Не совсем то. "Относится" - универсальный вариант, не ограниченный понятием "отношение", т. е. результата деления, пропорции. Например, для ряда 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7... можно сказать, что 1 относится к 2 так же, как и 3 к 4 (т. е. является предыдущим), но нельзя сказать, что отношение 1 к 2 равно отношению 3 к 4, т. к. во втором случае подразумевается ТОЛЬКО пропорция. На вопрос в заголовке можно ответить и по учебнику алгебры, а на обобщенный вопрос (в посте) - нет.


В учебнике написано, что речь идёт о числах, и на большее там не претендуется. В заголовке тоже только числа.


----------



## AlexSh

Rosett said:


> В учебнике написано, что речь идёт о числах, и на большее там не претендуется. В заголовке тоже только числа.


Дело не в числах, а в том, что ОТНОШЕНИЕ подразумевает лишь деление. ОТНОСИТСЯ - гораздо шире, - именно то, что в английском выражается сочетанием "IS TO".


----------



## Rosett

AlexSh said:


> Дело не в числах, а в том, что ОТНОШЕНИЕ подразумевает лишь деление. ОТНОСИТСЯ - гораздо шире, - именно то, что в английском выражается сочетанием "IS TO".


Английское сочетание "IS TO" имеет несколько значений. Одно из них совпадает с русским "делится" и относится только к числам.


----------



## AlexSh

Rosett said:


> Английское сочетание "IS TO" имеет несколько значений. Одно из них совпадает с русским "делится" и относится только к числам.


Откуда такой вариант?
Все-таки поясню. Вот еще пара абсолютно справедливых выражений:
2 is to 4 as 9 is to 11.
5 is to 8 as 2458 is to 4181.
И без чисел: Щенок относится к собаке так же, как теленок к корове (является тем же).
И есть масса математических красивых задачек, для решения которых нужно найти правильную взамосвязь, но она "спрятана" под очевидными, но неправильными вариантами.


----------



## Rosett

Отношение величин есть результат деления одной величины на другую. Что же тут непонятного?



AlexSh said:


> Откуда такой вариант?



И вот ещё почитайте:

*Ratio*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In mathematics, a *ratio* is a relationship between two numbers indicating how many times the first number contains the second.[1] For example, if a bowl of fruit contains eight oranges and six lemons, then the ratio of oranges to lemons is eight to six (that is, 8:6, which is equivalent to the ratio 4:3). Thus, a ratio can be a fraction as opposed to a whole number. Also, in this example the ratio of lemons to oranges is 6:8 (or 3:4), and the ratio of oranges to the total amount of fruit is 8:14 (or 4:7).

The numbers compared in a ratio can be any quantities of a comparable kind, such as objects, persons, lengths, or spoonfuls. A ratio is written "_a_ to _b_" or _a_:_b_, or sometimes expressed arithmetically as a quotient of the two.[2]


----------



## Drink

"3:4" = "3 to 4" *≠ "3 is to 4"*


----------



## AlexSh

Rosett said:


> Отношение величин есть результат деления одной величины на другую. Что же тут непонятного?
> 
> 
> 
> И вот ещё почитайте:
> 
> *Ratio*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In mathematics, a *ratio* is a relationship between two numbers indicating how many times the first number contains the second.[1] For example, if a bowl of fruit contains eight oranges and six lemons, then the ratio of oranges to lemons is eight to six (that is, 8:6, which is equivalent to the ratio 4:3). Thus, a ratio can be a fraction as opposed to a whole number. Also, in this example the ratio of lemons to oranges is 6:8 (or 3:4), and the ratio of oranges to the total amount of fruit is 8:14 (or 4:7).
> 
> The numbers compared in a ratio can be any quantities of a comparable kind, such as objects, persons, lengths, or spoonfuls. A ratio is written "_a_ to _b_" or _a_:_b_, or sometimes expressed arithmetically as a quotient of the two.[2]


Вы подменяете понятия, не замечая этого. Я прекрасно знаю, что такое отношение. Относится - другое.
Отношение - в данном случае будет ошибочной конкретизацией, хотя и возможной в определенных условиях.


----------



## AlexSh

Drink said:


> "3:4" = "3 to 4" *≠ "3 is to 4"*


YES!


----------



## Rosett

AlexSh said:


> Вы подменяете понятия, не замечая этого. Я прекрасно знаю, что такое отношение. Относится - другое.
> Отношение - в данном случае будет ошибочной конкретизацией, хотя и возможной в определенных условиях.


Интересно, где вы обнаружили подмену понятий?


----------



## Vovan

Действитетельно, есть много типов отношений между элементами числовых множеств ("равны", "больше [на/в]", "меньше [на/в]", "равны по модулю" и т.д.).

Представим себе, что есть множество пар: {(1;2), (45;46), (1001;X)}. Найти X, предполагая, что второй элемент третьей пары относится к первому элементу своей пары так же, как второй элемент любой другой пары относится к первому элементу своей же пары.
Без калькулятора ясно, что 1002/1001 не равно 2/1.
В данном случае пары чисел связаны таким типом отношений на множестве натуральных чисел, которое называется "больше на единицу" (точнее: второй элемент каждой пары по отношению к первому элементу соответствующей пары больше на единицу).

Ну а по большому счёту (и в конкретизации примера, данной самим же ТС-ом в заголовке топика), Rosett, конечно, права. Чаще всего имеется в виду дробь.


----------



## AlexSh

Если б вопрос был построен так же, как заголовок темы, и в нем не было "mathematical phrase: *A is to B as C is to D", *то с натяжкой, отступая от формы, сужая смысловую область "is to...as...is to", можно было бы оставить только пропорцию, но математический язык предполагает лингвистическую точность. Может показаться странным, но, например, простейшую формулировку из теорем уровня примерно учебника 5 класса "тогда и только тогда" нельзя заменить формулировкой "только когда". "As to" в общем случае - не "отношение", как результат, а "относится", как связь. Речь о лингвистической точности, возможности конкретизации. Это важно потому, что даже вынесенный в заголовок пример может быть продолжен в полной задаче хотя бы так:
8 is to 16
16 is to 32
32 is to 56
56 is to 88
Если вы ограничитесь частным, то все ниже 2 строки вам покажется ошибкой.


----------



## igusarov

Смысл исходного выражения раскрывается в статье про аналогии. Пример использования можно посмотреть в тесте Миллера. В русском языке для выражения соотношения логической аналогии я встречал фразы:

"A по отношению к B является тем же, что C по отношению к D".
"A связано с B как C связано с D".
"Чаша вина для Диониса всё равно что щит для Ареса" (Аристотель).
"Супротив человека ты всё равно что плотник супротив столяра" (Чехов).

В логических тестах такие отношения ещё описываются словами "тип связи", "принцип связи".

Edit: убрал пример, которому не стоит подражать в современном языке.


----------

